# Impaction?



## Granolagal (Sep 17, 2008)

Other than soaking the little guys is there any other way to encourage them to empty their bowels?? I worry (even more) as the other little sickling hasn't had a bowel movement in a considerable amount of time.
aaaarrrgggg...this is tough


----------



## Laura (Sep 17, 2008)

will they eat canned pumpkin? GOod fiber and good for them.. or see if pumpkins are in the store yet and grate it. 
Hatchlings are hard.. :-(


----------



## egyptiandan (Sep 17, 2008)

Thats the only way that I know of to get a bowel movement. If not much is going in than not much will be coming out.

Danny


----------



## Granolagal (Sep 17, 2008)

egyptiandan said:


> Thats the only way that I know of to get a bowel movement. If not much is going in than not much will be coming out.
> 
> Danny




Danny, up until yesterday he was still eating..but I think that it has been over two weeks since Crush has excreted anything. I realize that there is a good chance that he will quite possibly meet the same unfortunate fate that Petrie did but I don't want to give up on him and am unsure of where to go from here.

Carley

Thank you Laura  If he gets his appetite back I will try some pumpkin.


----------



## Jentortmom (Sep 17, 2008)

He might like the pumpkin as it is sweet (doesn't hurt to try), could he be having bowel movements and you are not seeing them?? Good Luck!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 17, 2008)

As long as he's eating, see if he'll eat any aloe (the plant) or cactus. These seem to have good laxative effect.

Yvonne


----------



## Isa (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Carley

I am sorry to hear Crush is not doing too good, I keep my finger crossed.

Like Jen, I think Crush will might want to taste the pumpkin since it is sweet.

Keep us updated please


----------



## turtlemom (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi Carley,
Just wondering how Crush is doing? Hoping for a 'good news' update!

Donna


----------



## Granolagal (Sep 24, 2008)

turtlemom said:


> Hi Carley,
> Just wondering how Crush is doing? Hoping for a 'good news' update!
> 
> Donna




Hi Donna,
Thank you for asking.
No, he did not make it 
So sad, so easy to get attached so fast....
I had no idea this would be so frustruating, it has made me feel so helpless and bummed


----------



## Isa (Sep 24, 2008)

O nooo
Carley, I am so sorry to hear that 
It must be really hard for you.


----------



## turtlemom (Sep 24, 2008)

Carley,
I'm so sorry about Crush. You mentioned in Siwash's post that you did get another tort from your seller. What did you get and is it a hatchling, too? I'm almost afraid to ask how Zippy is. I thought he was the biggest out of the three you got. Hope he's OK and your new one is settling in.

Take care.
Donna


----------



## Granolagal (Sep 24, 2008)

turtlemom said:


> Carley,
> I'm so sorry about Crush. You mentioned in Siwash's post that you did get another tort from your seller. What did you get and is it a hatchling, too? I'm almost afraid to ask how Zippy is. I thought he was the biggest out of the three you got. Hope he's OK and your new one is settling in.
> 
> Take care.
> Donna




Thank you so much Donna...I'm sorry too.

Zippy is great. He has always been in the best of health, eats well, gains weight weekly, very very active and outgoing. Though I got him at only a few weeks old as well; he came from a totally different place (he actually came from Florida  ). I had him seperated from the wee ones except for baths and the occasional 'washcloth jog'. He is also over six months old now...phew.


The newest member of the family is an absolute delight to me right now. Before I even got the little guy home he was eating a big yummy weed from my hand. I do believe he would eat all day long if he could manage to stay awake to do so. He is even more active than Zippy was when he first came home. I am trying not to get to excited..but seeing the little fella makes me realize just how unwell the other two were from the very beginning . I do miss them terribly..little pooks. The new one does not replace them, but I am feeling a bit better about this one's health already. This little guy is a hatchling too, it is believed that he hatched the end of July...the little piggy out weighs Petrie by 5g already and she was at least a month older when she passed. He has a lovely dark shell like Petrie did. Admittedly I am going to be terribly nervous until the little fella is at least 5 months old...

Wish 'Turbo' and I luck ...I am feeling hopeful

Carley


----------



## turtlemom (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi Carley, finally some good news for such a sad day. Looking forward to seeing some baby pictures of Turbo soon!

Best of luck to you, Turbo and Zippy!

Donna


----------

